# [GUIA] Configurar esas teclas que no funcionan

## LinuxBlues

 :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Tue Dec 05, 2006 2:12 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## quelcom

Muy buena guía si señor  :Wink: 

Yo en su día tiré de xev + xbindkeys, aunque con este tuto se elimina el tener que cargar un programa adicional (xbindkeys) para hacer lo mismo.

En estos momentos he dejado 'tranquilas' las teclas adicionales y tiro de Shift+Ctrl+<algo> para lanzar mis aplicaciones/acciones habituales ya que me resulta mas comodo. Todo gestionado por Fvwm  :Razz: 

Saludos!

----------

## navegante

Muy buena la guia, hace un tiempo yo publique una con propsitos similares (solo otra forma de hacerlo) aquí esta disponible. Saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Editado: obsoleto.Last edited by LinuxBlues on Tue Dec 06, 2005 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sertinell

Hola, pues para rizar el rizo,yo he tenido qe usar una combinacion de las 2.

He tenido qe usar las header's para activar ciertas teclas qe no ivan, pero despues para configurarlas en XFCE4 no podia asi qe he tenido qe tirar de lineakd, lo voy a terminar de configurar ahora, espero qe funcione.

Un saludo y gracias a los 2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

He recibido algún mensaje privado acerca de teclados que no muestran eventos en dmesg, en esta guía estoy contando todo lo que sé...

Si dmesg no muestra ninguna advertencia acerca de que se ha perdido un evento por no estar configurado, no tengo la más remota idea de cómo configurarlo y dudo que alguien la tenga, dado que si el kernel no se queja está sencillamente ignorando dicho evento.

Por desgracia es muy común en teclados USB y en algunos laptops...

----------

